# Pet Peeves



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are yours?

Right now mine is the commercials they're doing for "The Day I Almost Died." It doesn't have anything to do with the show itself but the wording they use in the commercials. 

A tire goes unexpectedly flat? Really? Isn't that what tires usually do. Tossing in unnecessary words does not make the commercial better.

The other one for the guy with the double pneumothorax. The say that Jill needs to do the procedure in the field and that he might also have a head injury and that could kill him. Well, which one? (Both will) But if you pay attention it makes it sound like if he has a head injury and if she does the procedure then the thoracotomy could kill him because he has a head injury.

The whole statement just circles around on itself and makes no sense at all.

These people are supposed to know what they're doing. Or are they playing to the dumbing down of America and figure no one will catch it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Video ads.Everything you look at has a video ad that sucks up your bandwidth usage.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Video ads.Everything you look at has a video ad that sucks up your bandwidth usage.


In case you don't know it, there are ways you can block them. Search blocking auto play videos. Install the one that is for your browser or browsers.

The automated gifs drive me nuts too. I've sort of been able to block them. That one is more complicated and harder to do using Chrome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What about cannibal foods? Watching cereal eat its brethren does not make me hungry for that cereal.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

So an electrician is doing the wiring on an addition.I said my eggs are normally $3 dozen and weight 25oz.I told him $2.50 dz for him.Then he wants me to sell 3 dozen for $7.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

But he thought their $1600 coop and 1800 sq.ft run was cool


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are the ones that will never get it. The safest thing to do is stay way away from them. 

You should have told him sure but you have to make my bill half of what you said it was.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmm pet peeves where to begin.... Lol I guess the biggest one is people that are very loud in public and purposely draw attention to themselves. Smaller pet peeves include lights being left on, doors being left open, dirty socks , people that think they don't need to be smart just because they r good looking, eight year old kids that have iPads and cellphones, people that buy their kids 100 dollar jeans. Lol like ur kid plays in dirt I don't think they need name brand clothes and shoes. I think maybe I'm just a grump lol


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

shoes left in the middle of the floor for me to trip over. Posting lyrics of a song as your status on 
FB, but not referencing the song so I get all worried you are going thru crap, then laughing at me when i check up on you...(My niece that is like my own daughter does this all the time. Now I just text her "what song is that" lol) DH expecting me to ff through all the commercials when we are watching TV, (can't he see that I am looking at chicken coop pictures on the computer and don't care that the commercials are on???)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> shoes left in the middle of the floor for me to trip over. Posting lyrics of a song as your status on
> FB, but not referencing the song so I get all worried you are going thru crap, then laughing at me when i check up on you...(My niece that is like my own daughter does this all the time. Now I just text her "what song is that" lol) DH expecting me to ff through all the commercials when we are watching TV, (can't he see that I am looking at chicken coop pictures on the computer and don't care that the commercials are on???)


Why do husbands do that? Mine will ask me something when I'm in another room but does not bother coming in to the room I'm in. I finally broke him of it, I don't answer at all. No I can't hear you, just crickets.

When he asks why I didn't answer I tell him flat out, if the answer is that important to you come to me and ask, don't expect me to come to you to answer it when I'm doing something. So, kiss off dude.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wanting to buy a new show horse but not having the money to afford to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Wanting to buy a new show horse but not having the money to afford to.


Yep, even a good quality horse costs several bucks here in the states. My Max was a grand prix level dressage animal. I never would have been able to afford him if my friend didn't have to find a safe home for him on short notice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about this one?

People who are looking for answers on whether their plans for the birds will work or not. People take the time to answer their questions on why or why not their plans will work for their birds. They don't like that answer so they find other poultry forums and ask the exact same question again. Where they received the same answer from another forum. So, they find another forum to ask the question where they receive almost the same answer again.

Do they really think that if they keep getting the same answer every where that the answer will be different when dealing with folks that know what they're doing?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I take it Robin ur on multiple forums and see people doing this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I'm only on this one. But I do know how to search and have done it. You just sort of get the sense that certain people will take their argument to other forums when they don't get the answer they want.

There was one a few months back that wanted to stuff a bunch of birds in a really small space. They were told it was way too small and on a whim I went looking. I swear the answer they got from the other forum was almost word for word the same as they got here.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think sometimes people don't understand that chickens aren't just a source of meat and eggs, but pets as well. So the people that see them as pets might care for them differently than just shoving livestock in a small cage. Like you Robin raise silkies. Yours are pets. So your probably pamper yours compared to the way battery hens r treated in hatcheries


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I think it's more along the lines that they're being told they're wrong. That might be what triggers my suspicions, just the way they say something even online. 

Even when I was breeding the show birds they were pets. They went to the right homes. If I doubted the home then they stayed with me. That meant I was over run a time or two during those years.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I know I posted on several boards, received a ton of conflicting information. Reason, common sense, and quicker response made this forum my favorite place. People in general, I think have a preconceived notion of what the answer they want is to any situation. What they are searching for are not answers but validation of their own opinion. Very few people are willing to take the experts opinion/view and change what they think/feel based on that. 

My new pet peeve...clutter...I am swimming in it, we need to get it under control...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> I know I posted on several boards, received a ton of conflicting information. Reason, common sense, and quicker response made this forum my favorite place. People in general, I think have a preconceived notion of what the answer they want is to any situation. What they are searching for are not answers but validation of their own opinion. Very few people are willing to take the experts opinion/view and change what they think/feel based on that.
> 
> My new pet peeve...clutter...I am swimming in it, we need to get it under control...


That's so true and I will admit to being guilty to some of that. It takes a lot to sit back and reflect on what is being said when it's diametrically the opposite to what I think/believe. Sort of like today's politics.

I think clutter is a living breathing thing and I'm with you, I don't like it. Blink and it's all around you.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Their , There , They're 
two , to ,too

The chickens are in Their coop.
A fox was over There at the fence.
They're going to eat oats.

I have two Barred rocks.
I'm going to the store.
Rob has Barred rocks too.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Their , There , They're
> two , to ,too
> 
> The chickens are in Their coop.
> ...


don't forget loose and lose, quite and quiet, and don't EVEN get me started on the Me and I debate!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That me and I drive me nuts, especially when I'm the one that screwed it up!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

one of my all tim ebiggest pet peeves is being dripped on... gah... I hate being dripped on.. be it by snow melt, rain, leaking swers it does not matter... gah... thats why I want to have a greenhouse chicken run... no more dripping


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> That me and I drive me nuts, especially when I'm the one that screwed it up!


The thing is it's so simple. Each component must be able to make a sentence on its own. ie She and I went to the market. She went to the market I went to the market. If it is wrong individually then it is wrong together. Alot of times you hear people who think "me" is always wrong and "I" is more proper. Gripes me to no end!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get to second guessing myself. If I followed the generally accepted rule, the first choice is right, I could avoid that problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL PH, I'm going through that today. A bad design flaw in this house has water dripping on you every time you want to go out the back door. 

And with our humidity the trees are almost always dripping, you never know if it's water, a tick or some other scary thing dripping on your head.

BTW, leaking sewers?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I like architectural design etc.... And looking at house design in New England..where it SNOWS, so many of them are set up so that the snow dumps on the front door!!!!! Crazy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pet peeve. Talking to a friend or acquaintance and suddenly they have turned around to pay attention to someone else. Now I get up and walk away. It's just rude.

I also have a friend that hadn't seen me in a year, yet we get together and she is continuously texting or reading them during our visit. People just don't realize they're doing it. My hubby doesn't even realize that he sits in front of the computer all day. Today I asked him to bag the trimmings I left from trimming the 4 bushes and he got all bent out of shape. Well, it's just too darn bad. I think he's getting cranky in his old age. I think I should just write "my pet peeve" across his forehead.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Touching electronics in public...... Is much more irritating than public displays of affection. .... Or groin scratching..... Not sure about nose picking.... Hummmm..

Nope... Electronics in public is worse than nose picking... I just decided


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I think I should just write "my pet peeve" across his forehead.


LOL Love that, great idea. Think I'll have a sticker made up so I can utilize when the hubs retires in five months.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I hate when i see someone I went to school with 100 yrs ago that I wasn't friends with and they act like we were buddies. If you thought you were better than me back then, I have no use for you now. I tried to be friendly and get along with everyone. I don't miss the ones who were jerks. I quit going to class reunions when I realized that I had mostly kept in contact with my friends. I didn't need to pay to have dinner with people I wouldn't have sat with at lunch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The telling part is they knew who you were, that tells me they might have been jealous of you or threatened. 

I noticed that people remembered me that I never associated with in school. Turns out they thought I had my act together and was light years beyond them. I was shocked they thought that way and I never knew it. Of course I didn't really care. I never did follow the crowd which is probably why they thought the way they did.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That could be. I was kind of my own person too. Never got the cliques. I worked 2 jobs thru school and was in the top 10 of my class. I suppose some may have felt I wasn't like everyone else. In truth I wasn't.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

What super bugged me the last time I went to a reunion (was it the first time I went back? Maybe... It was maybe the 25th or something... Dunno)

Achem, anyway... LOTS of people remembered me! It totally freaked me out. They had the reunion at a place with loud music, so I couldn't hear well, and have no idea what most of them were saying..... But .....

I really wanted to know, what horridly embarrassing thing did I do, to make them remember my full name so many years later!

I am still wondering... WHAT did I do?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Gee thanks! Now I know why these people remember me. I'm gonna go lock myself in a closet now.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep! I kept wondering if 
I was walking down the hall and my pants fell down... And everyone laughed... And it was so bad I blocked it out.....

Dunno, it could be anything... I don't remember...

But


They

Do


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know anyone who didn't do something awkward and embarrassing in school. But yeah, that's the one thing everyone remembers.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have the same philosophy, anyone that was important to me then is still in my life now. I live in the same county all my life. If you wouldn't have anything to do with me then, why would I have anything to do with you now!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

geez yall are an anal bunch lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> What super bugged me the last time I went to a reunion (was it the first time I went back? Maybe... It was maybe the 25th or something... Dunno)
> 
> Achem, anyway... LOTS of people remembered me! It totally freaked me out. They had the reunion at a place with loud music, so I couldn't hear well, and have no idea what most of them were saying..... But .....
> 
> ...


Alaskan you are hysterically funny!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol nice profile pic rosco


----------

